# shell ,befehle und automatisches login



## darkman (22. Dezember 2003)

OK, ich möchte ,dass mein Server (SuSE Linux 8.1) beim anschalten automatisch die Routing Funktionen (Befehle, wie modprobe ipt_MASQUERADE) anmacht oder ausführt. Ich muss jedesmal wenn ich über den Server ins Internet auf diesem dutzende von Befehlen für das Masqueraden eingeben. Wie kann ich das anstellen das sie als Script oder so beim hochfahren ausgeführt werden? Hier sind die Befehle die ich IMMER eingeben muss:

-     echo 1 >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
-    modprobe ipt_MASQUERADE
-     iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/16 -j MASQUERADE
-     modprobe ipt_TCPMSS
-     iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -p TCP --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

Was mich noch stört, ist das ich mich immer einloggen muss, aber wenn die als script ausgeführt werden, muss ich mich NÄT mehr einloggen  ! Kurz: Ich möchte nur den Server anschalten und 2 Minuten warten ( ohne nicht zuamchen) und mit den Clienten lossurfen.!


----------



## JohannesR (22. Dezember 2003)

Am besten ist es, wenn du z.B. unter /etc/init.d/ eine Datei "router" erstellst:

```
echo 1 >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
modprobe ipt_MASQUERADE
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/16 -j MASQUERADE
modprobe ipt_TCPMSS
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -p TCP --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

Dann linkst du diese Datei in /etc/rc*.d/, dadurch wird sie beim Systemstart ausgeführt.
Zumindest wenn du Debian benutzt. Wenn dem der Fall ist, kannst du auch das update-rc.d - Script verwenden.

```
# update-rc.d router add
```


----------



## darkman (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe SuSE 8.1! 
Ich habe die Datei erstellt aber wie kann ich nun die Datei nun mit "  etc/rc3.d/  " verlinken?

Die SuSE-Leute sind gefragt!


----------



## darkman (22. Dezember 2003)

ok
ich habe es nun hinbekommen  ! mmhhh ich habe es nicht per konsole sondern über Yast gemacht. Aber es würde mich interresieren wie es möglich ist per Konsole die zu bewerkstelligen!


----------



## Patrick Kamin (23. Dezember 2003)

*-*


```
ln -s ./meinScript /etc/rc3.d/
```


----------

